# Engine and transaxle separation



## IndyNissans (Mar 10, 2013)

So I am pulling the engine from my 93 Altima and can't establish how to separate the engine from the transaxle. Is there a cover to get to the stall converter to flexplate bolts? Should I simply pull the bolts which hold the engine to the transaxle to get to the stall converter/flexplate bolts? Transaxle is fine, really don't want to pull both if I don't have to unless someone tells me this is the way to go. Appreciate some guidance here. I am new to Nissans. Thanks, Dave


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

On the bottom of the A/T bellhousing, there's what's called, a rear plate cover that can be removed; this will give you access to the torque converter/flexplate bolts.


----------



## IndyNissans (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks Rogoman!. I looked that area over pretty good and it seemed solid without a cover, but will look again. Man there are a lot of hook ups on this engine!!!! No quick job. Taking a bunch of pictures. Not looking forward to putting it back together!


----------

